# Deserve/verdienen



## jorge_val_ribera

Hallo!

Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut! Ich habe eine Frage an euch:

Also, ich weiß, dass "deserve" (merecer im Spanischen) "verdienen" heißt. Aber ich bin nicht sicher, wie man dieses Verb (verdienen) benutzt, denn ich hab oft gesehen, dass man es nicht im Präsens benutzt, selbst wenn man im Englischen und Spanischen das Präsens verwenden würde. 
Zum Beispiel:

_You deserve it! / ¡Tú te lo mereces!_

_= Du hast es verdient! _(statt: _Du verdienst es!_)

Ich möchte also gerne wissen, wie man dieses Verb richtig benutzt. Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut!


----------



## Jana337

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut! Ich habe eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Also, ich weiß, dass "deserve" (merecer im Spanischen) "verdienen" heißt. Aber ich bin nicht sicher, wie man dieses Verb (verdienen) benutzt, denn ich hab oft gesehen, dass man es nicht im Präsens benutzt, selbst wenn man im Englischen und Spanischen das Präsens verwenden würde.
> Zum Beispiel:
> 
> _You deserve it! / ¡Tú te lo mereces!_
> 
> _= Du hast es verdient! _(statt: _Du verdienst es!_)
> 
> Ich möchte also gerne wissen, wie man dieses Verb richtig benutzt. Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut!



Dein Satz ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Aber es gibt sicherlich auch Beispiele im Präsens.

_Sie verdient, als unsere beste Mitarbeiterin erwähnt zu werden._
_
Deine Leistungen verdienen Lob.

Ich verdiene viel Geld_ (to earn, not to deserve).

Eine etwas andere Bedeutung:

_Unser erster Präsident hat sich um den Staat verdient gemacht._

***

Ich würde sagen, dass man die Vergangenheit dort benutzt, wo sich entweder um eine einmalige Tat, oder um eine beendete Tätigkeit handelt (_schließlich hast du nichts Besseres verdient, der Sportler hat den Sieg wirklich verdient_), obwohl man im Englischen oft das Präsens benutzen würde. Im Präsens spricht man dagegen dort, wo es um permanente Verdienste oder Gefühle geht (d_er Mann verdient unsere tiefste Verachtung_).

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Na ja, _Du verdienst es!_ funktioniert schon, zum Beispiel in _Du verdienst es wirklich, immer beschimpft zu werden!_


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut! Ich habe eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Also, ich weiß, dass "deserve" (merecer im Spanischen) "verdienen" heißt. Aber ich bin nicht sicher, wie man dieses Verb (verdienen) benutzt, denn ich hab oft gesehen, dass man es nicht im Präsens benutzt, selbst wenn man im Englischen und Spanischen das Präsens verwenden würde.
> Zum Beispiel:
> 
> _You deserve it! / ¡Tú te lo mereces!_
> 
> _= Du hast es verdient! _(statt: _Du verdienst es!_)
> 
> Ich möchte also gerne wissen, wie man dieses Verb richtig benutzt. Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut!



Ich würde nicht so behaupten, dass "you deserve it" bzw. "tú te lo mereces" immer "du hast es verdient" entsprechen.  Man kann schon im Englischen "you deserved it (oder that)" sagen, und zwar wahrscheinlich in den Fällen, in denen man die deutsche Vergangenheit verwenden würde.  Ich weiß genau nicht, wie es im Spanischen wäre, d.h. ob  man "tú te lo mereciste/has merecido" sagen könnte, aber im Englischen ginge es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich würde nicht so behaupten, dass "you deserve it" bzw. "tú te lo mereces" immer "du hast es verdient" entsprechen.  Man kann schon im Englischen "you deserved it (oder that)" sagen, und zwar wahrscheinlich in den Fällen, in denen man die deutsche Vergangenheit verwenden würde.  Ich weiß nicht *genau*, wie es im Spanischen wäre, d.h. ob  man "tú te lo mereciste/has merecido" sagen könnte, aber im Englischen ginge es auf jeden Fall.



Und welches davon benutzt du lieber im Englischen? Wohl eher das im Präsens, he?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Und welches davon benutzt du lieber im Englischen? Wohl eher das im Präsens, he?



Es hängt wie immer ausschließlich vom Zusammenhang ab.  Ich füge mal ein Beispiel an:

*-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.
-Well, you deserved  it for being so late every day!*
(In diesem Fall geht es um eine direkte Beziehung zwischen der schlechten Note und den ständigen Verspätungen.  Das heißt, wenn die Person nicht so häufig so spät angekommen wäre, hätte sie eine bessere Note bekommen.)

*-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.
-Well, you deserve  it for being so late every day!*
(Hier geht es eher um eine Art Bestrafung.  Hier wird einfach ausgedrückt, dass der Sprecher dieser Folge beipflicht, aber will nicht notwendigerweise behaupten, dass die schlechte Note direkt auf die Verspätungen angewiesen gewesen sei.  Er sagt einfach, dass solch eine Einstellung eben eine schlechte Note verdient.)

Der Unterschied ist sehr ausgetüftelt, aber den gibt es auf jeden Fall.  Gibt es einen ähnlichen Unterschied im Deutschen?  Das heißt, kann man auch beides verwenden, um so eine Kleinigkeit auszudrücken?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist sehr ausgetüftelt, aber den gibt es auf jeden Fall.  Gibt es einen ähnlichen Unterschied im Deutschen?  Das heißt, kann man auch beides verwenden, um so eine Kleinigkeit auszudrücken?



Nicht, dass ich wüsste.   

Aber ich werde mal darüber nachdenken und das nächste Mal darauf achten.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, dass man die Vergangenheit dort benutzt, wo sich entweder um eine einmalige Tat, oder um eine beendete Tätigkeit handelt (_schließlich hast du nichts Besseres verdient, der Sportler hat den Sieg wirklich verdient_), obwohl man im Englischen oft das Präsens benutzen würde. Im Präsens spricht man dagegen dort, wo es um permanente Verdienste oder Gefühle geht (d_er Mann verdient unsere tiefste Verachtung_).
> Jana


 
Ach so...allmählich wird's klarer! Oder glaube ich, zumindest. 

Laut dessen, was du und die anderen gesagt haben, denke ich nun, dass es eine Beziehung zwischen den beiden Bedeutungen des Wortes "verdienen" (earn/deserve) gibt. Wenn man im Deutschen die Vergangenheit benutzt, könnte man es durch das Verb "to earn" ins Englische übersetzen (bitte korrigiert mich, vielleicht ist dies alles nur Quatsch):

_Du hast den Preis verdient, weil du wirklich schnell gelaufen bist._

_= You've *earned *the prize because you've run really fast._

Wenn man also "verdienen" in der Vergangenheit benutzt, drückt man aus, dass es einen Tat gegeben hat, wegen dessen eine Person etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes...äh...verdient hat.

Wenn man das Präsens benutzt, drückt man aus, dass die Person etwas gutes oder Schlechtes verdient, aber man erwähnt nicht, dass es einen Grund dafür gibt.

Na, ich denke, dass ist nicht richtig, aber lasst mich einige Beispiele geben:

_Du hast den Preis verdient. _(Was ich denke ist: "Na, du hast was Gutes gemacht und du musst deswegen einen Preis bekommen")

_Du verdienst den Preis. _(Was ich denke ist: "Na, du musst den Preis haben. Wieso? Na, weil du es halt verdienst! Muss es etwa einen Gründ dafür geben?")

Bitte sagt mir, was ihr über meine Gedanken denkt (valga la redundancia )


----------



## Jana337

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Laut dessen, was du und die anderen gesagt haben,



Die Muttersprachler mögen mich gerne korrigieren, aber ich glaube, dass man "laut dessen" so nicht benutzen kann. Nach "laut" muss meines Erachtens immer ein Substantiv kommen. Höchstens so:

_Wir haben mit dem Ministerpräsidenten gesprochen. Laut dessen Aussage will die Regierung ..._

Jana


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ach so...allmählich wird's klarer! Oder glaube ich, zumindest.
> 
> Laut dessen, was du und die anderen gesagt haben, denke ich nun, dass es eine Beziehung zwischen den beiden Bedeutungen des Wortes "verdienen" (earn/deserve) gibt. Wenn man im Deutschen die Vergangenheit benutzt, könnte man es durch das Verb "to earn" ins Englische übersetzen (bitte korrigiert mich, vielleicht ist dies alles nur Quatsch):
> 
> _Du hast den Preis verdient, weil du wirklich schnell gelaufen bist._
> 
> _= You've *earned *the prize because you've run really fast._
> 
> Wenn man also "verdienen" in der Vergangenheit benutzt, drückt man aus, dass es einen Tat gegeben hat, wegen dessen eine Person etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes...äh...verdient hat.
> 
> Wenn man das Präsens benutzt, drückt man aus, dass die Person etwas gutes oder Schlechtes verdient, aber man erwähnt nicht, dass es einen Grund dafür gibt.
> 
> Na, ich denke, dass ist nicht richtig, aber lasst mich einige Beispiele geben:
> 
> _Du hast den Preis verdient. _(Was ich denke ist: "Na, du hast was Gutes gemacht und du musst deswegen einen Preis bekommen")
> 
> _Du verdienst den Preis. _(Was ich denke ist: "Na, du musst den Preis haben. Wieso? Na, weil du es halt verdienst! Muss es etwa einen Gründ dafür geben?")
> 
> Bitte sagt mir, was ihr über meine Gedanken denkt (valga la redundancia )



Ich weiß nicht, ob du da Recht gehabt hast.  Man kann ja "verdienen" im Präsens mit der Bedeutung "to earn" verwenden, und auch in der Vergangenheit mit der Bedeutung "to deserve" verwenden.

Je mehr ich arbeite, desto mehr Geld verdiene ich. 
(The more I work, the more money I earn.)

Ich habe einen Preis verdient, weil ich viel gearbeitet habe. 
(I deserved a prize because I worked a lot. - _I didn't necessarily earn a prize; i just think I deserved one because I worked so hard._)

Kleine Korrektur: You've earned the prize because you *ran * really fast.


----------



## Jana337

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ach so...allmählich wird's klarer! Oder glaube ich, zumindest.
> 
> Laut dessen, was du und die anderen gesagt haben, denke ich nun, dass es eine Beziehung zwischen den beiden Bedeutungen des Wortes "verdienen" (earn/deserve) gibt. Wenn man im Deutschen die Vergangenheit benutzt, könnte man es durch das Verb "to earn" ins Englische übersetzen (bitte korrigiert mich, vielleicht ist dies alles nur Quatsch):
> 
> _Du hast den Preis verdient, weil du wirklich schnell gelaufen bist._
> 
> _= You've *earned *the prize because you've run really fast._
> 
> Wenn man also "verdienen" in der Vergangenheit benutzt, drückt man aus, dass es  einen eine  Tat gegeben hat, wegen  dessen***  eine Person etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes...äh...verdient hat.
> 
> * Das gefällt mir gar nicht. Leider weiß ich nicht, womit ich es ersetzen könnte (geht _wegen der_?). Ich würde den ganzen Satz so umschreiben:
> _... dass etwas passiert ist, weswegen eine Person ...
> ... dass es eine Tat gegeben hat, mit der eine Person
> _
> Bisher bin ich mehr oder weniger einverstanden. Ab jetzt ist es zu spekulativ.
> 
> Wenn man das Präsens benutzt, drückt man aus, dass die Person etwas gutes oder Schlechtes verdient, aber man erwähnt nicht, dass es einen Grund dafür gibt.
> 
> Na, ich denke, dass ist nicht richtig, aber lasst mich einige Beispiele geben:
> 
> _Du hast den Preis verdient. _(Was ich denke ist: "Na, du hast was Gutes gemacht und du musst deswegen einen Preis bekommen")
> 
> _Du verdienst den Preis. _(Was ich denke ist: "Na, du musst den Preis haben. Wieso? Na, weil du es halt verdienst! Muss es etwa einen Gründ dafür geben?")
> 
> Bitte sagt mir, was ihr über meine Gedanken denkt (valga la redundancia )
> 
> Ergänzung: Nach dem zweiten lesen gefällt mir auch der zweite Teil deutlich besser.


......
Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Die Muttersprachler mögen mich gerne korrigieren, aber ich glaube, dass man "laut dessen" so nicht benutzen kann. Nach "laut" muss meines Erachtens immer ein Substantiv kommen. Höchstens so:
> 
> _Wir haben mit dem Ministerpräsidenten gesprochen. Laut dessen Aussage will die Regierung ..._
> 
> Jana



Also, ich würde es nicht korrigieren, möchte mich aber auch nicht mir dir streiten. Wie würdest du es dann sagen?

Wenn, dann würde ich Folgendes korrigieren:



			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Wenn man also "verdienen" in der Vergangenheit benutzt, drückt man aus, dass es einen Tat gegeben hat, wegen de*r*en eine Person etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes...äh...verdient hat.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob du da Recht gehabt hast. Man kann ja "verdienen" im Präsens mit der Bedeutung "to earn" verwenden, und auch in der Vergangenheit mit der Bedeutung "to deserve" verwenden.
> 
> Je mehr ich arbeite, desto mehr Geld verdiene ich.
> (The more I work, the more money I earn.)


 
Danke für die Erklärung, aber hier möchte ich eigentlich nicht die Bedeutung von "verdienen" wie in "Geld verdienen" behandeln. Wie man das Wort in dem Fall verwendet, ist mir total klar (glaube ich). Ich möchte also nur die Bedeutung von "verdienen" wie in "einen Preis verdienen, ein Geschenk verdienen, eine Belohnung verdienen" besprechen, sonst wird's verwirrend.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Preis verdient, weil ich viel gearbeitet habe.
> (I deserved a prize because I worked a lot. - _I didn't necessarily earn a prize; i just think I deserved one because I worked so hard._)


 
Eben, ich hab daran gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, ich würde es nicht korrigieren, möchte mich aber auch nicht mir dir streiten.



Wie so auf einmal nicht? 



> Wie würdest du es dann sagen?


Daraus, was ihr geschrieben habt, folgt...

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wie so auf einmal nicht?



Das fasse ich mal SEHR sarkastisch auf.   



> Daraus, was ihr geschrieben habt, folgt...



Zu lang ...


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Zu lang ...



Sicherlich nicht länger als:
 Laut dessen, was du und die anderen gesagt haben, denke ich nun, dass... 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sicherlich nicht länger als:
> Laut dessen, was du und die anderen gesagt haben, denke ich nun, dass...
> 
> Jana



Dann nimm doch "Daraus folgt, dass ..."


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann nimm doch "Daraus folgt, dass ..."



Ja, wenn jedem auf Anhieb klar wäre, worauf sich "daraus" bezieht...

Und jetzt genug mit der Haarspalterei! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, wenn jedem auf Anhieb klar wäre, worauf sich "daraus" bezieht...
> 
> Und jetzt genug mit der Haarspalterei!
> 
> Jana



Die Einleitepartikel "Daraus folgt ..." schließt immer auf das vorher Genannte.


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Danke für die Erklärung, aber hier möchte ich eigentlich nicht die Bedeutung von "verdienen" wie in "Geld verdienen" behandeln. Wie man das Wort in dem Fall verwendet, ist mir total klar (glaube ich). Ich möchte also nur die Bedeutung von "verdienen" wie in "einen Preis verdienen, ein Geschenk verdienen, eine Belohnung verdienen" besprechen, sonst wird's verwirrend.



Alles klar:

Dann schlage ich Folgendes vor:

Wenn man ein Spiel gewinnt, verdient man den Preis.
(When one wins a game, one deserves [earns] the prize.)


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Die Einleitepartikel "Daraus folgt ..." schließt immer auf das vorher Genannte.



Er hatte aber doch so gut wie nichts vorher erwähnt!



> Ach so...allmählich wird's klarer! Oder glaube ich, zumindest.



Insofern ist der von Jana vorgeschlagene Nebensatz unerlässlich.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Er hatte aber doch so gut wie nichts vorher erwähnt!



Er hat natürlich nichts erwähnt - dieses "daraus" bezieht sich eindeutig darauf, was wir geschrieben haben. Ich spreche mich für meinen Nebensatz aus, weil Jorge im Post Nummer 8 darauf reagiert hat, was manche (nicht alle) von uns vorher vorgeschlagen hatten - und nicht alle 7 Posts waren direkt zur Sache.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Er hatte aber doch so gut wie nichts vorher erwähnt!
> 
> Insofern ist der von Jana vorgeschlagene Nebensatz unerlässlich.



Okay, tut mir Leid. Ich hatte mir seinen Satz nicht mehr angeguckt. Nun ist Janas Variante doch klipp und klar.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Es hängt wie immer ausschließlich vom Zusammenhang ab. Ich füge mal ein Beispiel an:
> 
> *-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
> *-Well, you deserved it for being so late every day!*
> (In diesem Fall geht es um eine direkte Beziehung zwischen der schlechten Note und den ständigen Verspätungen. Das heißt, wenn die Person nicht so häufig so spät angekommen wäre, hätte sie eine bessere Note bekommen.)
> 
> *-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
> *-Well, you deserve it for being so late every day!*
> (Hier geht es eher um eine Art Bestrafung. Hier wird einfach ausgedrückt, dass der Sprecher dieser Folge beipflicht, aber will nicht notwendigerweise behaupten, dass die schlechte Note direkt auf die Verspätungen angewiesen gewesen sei. Er sagt einfach, dass solch eine Einstellung eben eine schlechte Note verdient.)
> 
> Der Unterschied ist sehr ausgetüftelt, aber den gibt es auf jeden Fall. Gibt es einen ähnlichen Unterschied im Deutschen? Das heißt, kann man auch beides verwenden, um so eine Kleinigkeit auszudrücken?


Elroy, I can't see a difference in meaning between those two sentences in English. I'm not saying that one doesn't exist, but the feeling I get is the same. This may be a regional thing or a matter of personal style. With either deserve or deserved, in the context you have provided, I'm going to assume that you think the person got a bad grade because he was late each day—as a result of being late (missing important parts of class, not getting all the info). In other words, I did not even think of a difference in nuance until I read your train of thought in German.

We've had a lot of conversations about this sort of thing in the English forum. Sometimes the differences in nuance between two ways of saying something are so indefinable that an extra line of context will flip the meaning of both of them.

*-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
*-Well, you deserve(d) it for being so late every day! You know Mr. X deducts points when people are late to class.*

*-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
*-Well, you deserve(d) it for being so late every day! How in the world did you think you could do well on tests when you missed half of the instruction?*

In other words, for me I need to know why being late is causing a bad grade, present or past tense does not give me the information I need to make a judgement.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, wenn jedem auf Anhieb klar wäre, worauf sich "daraus" bezieht...
> 
> Und jetzt genug mit der Haarspalterei!
> 
> Jana


But now I'm totally confused. When you guys discuss topics, I have not trouble following what you are talking about. But when these grammar ping-pong matches start, I can't follow it. 

First corrections start, then discussions of the corrections, and by the time it's all over, I know less than I did before I started reading. 

Could you and Who clarify what it is that you are debating here?  For instance, when I see "Daraus folgt, dass" I think of: "From that, it follows, as a consequence of that, it follows". But now I no longer know if what is being referred to. Do you understand my confusion? <feeling really stupid>

Gaer


----------



## germinal

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy, I can't see a difference in meaning between those two sentences in English. I'm not saying that one doesn't exist, but the feeling I get is the same. This may be a regional thing or a matter of personal style. With either deserve or deserved, in the context you have provided, I'm going to assume that you think the person got a bad grade because he was late each day—as a result of being late (missing important parts of class, not getting all the info). In other words, I did not even think of a difference in nuance until I read your train of thought in German.
> 
> We've had a lot of conversations about this sort of thing in the English forum. Sometimes the differences in nuance between two ways of saying something are so indefinable that an extra line of context will flip the meaning of both of them.
> 
> *-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
> *-Well, you deserve(d) it for being so late every day! You know Mr. X deducts points when people are late to class.*
> 
> *-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
> *-Well, you deserve(d) it for being so late every day! How in the world did you think you could do well on tests when you missed half of the instruction?*
> 
> In other words, for me I need to know why being late is causing a bad grade, present or past tense does not give me the information I need to make a judgement.
> 
> Gaer


 

Hi Gaer,   I'm glad you say you can't see a difference of meaning between these two sentences because I was wondering what nuance I was missing - I decided to wait a little to see if anything would click but it didn't.   Thank you!   


Germinal.


.


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> But now I'm totally confused. When you guys discuss topics, I have not trouble following what you are talking about. But when these grammar ping-pong matches start, I can't follow it.
> 
> First corrections start, then discussions of the corrections, and by the time it's all over, I know less than I did before I started reading.
> 
> Could you and Who clarify what it is that you are debating here? For instance, when I see "Daraus folgt, dass" I think of: "From that, it follows, as a consequence of that, it follows". But now I no longer know if what is being referred to. Do you understand my confusion? <feeling really stupid>
> 
> Gaer



Hi Gaer,

I cannot see why you should feel yourself stupid. We were just practicing some writing structures. Let me clarify:

Jorge wrote "Laut dessen" (post 8).
I didn't like it and suggested a change (9).
Daniel demanded an alternative (12) - and rightly so.
I offered one (14), which he discarded as too long (15).
I objected: What I wrote was no longer than Jorge's orignial (16).
Daniel suggested that "daraus folgt" was sufficient instead of my sentence (17).
I didn't agree - it wasn't clear what "daraus" was refering to (18).
Daniel insisted that it was clear (19).
In posts 20-22 Elroy and me convinced him that it wasn't.
In post 23 he admitted that he hadn't read an essential part.

That's it. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

germinal said:
			
		

> Hi Gaer,   I'm glad you say you can't see a difference of meaning between these two sentences because I was wondering what nuance I was missing - I decided to wait a little to see if anything would click but it didn't.   Thank you!
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



The same happened to me, but I didn't dare ask Elroy for a difference, because he explained it as if it were totally clear. I decided to wait for Gaer's, Jana's, and your answers, in order to see if you agree with his opinion. Now I can be sure that I didn't understand the difference (or nuance, as Gaer calls it) between the present and past tense.   

Let me throw in another suggestion: What about the present tense here? I'm thinking of a sentence like "For never going to bed soon enough, you've already deserved it to get such a grade before/long ago!"


----------



## germinal

Whodunit said:
			
		

> The same happened to me, but I didn't dare ask Elroy for a difference, because he explained it as if it were totally clear. I decided to wait for Gaer's, Jana's, and your answers, in order to see if you agree with his opinion. Now I can be sure that I didn't understand the difference (or nuance, as Gaer calls it) between the present and past tense.
> 
> Let me throw in another suggestion: What about the present tense here? I'm thinking of a sentence like "For never going to bed soon enough, you've already deserved it to get such a grade before/long ago!"





This is a rather convoluted.


You could say Since_ you never go to bed early enough I'm surprised you haven't had a low grade before now._

better _I'm surprised you haven't had poor grades before now - you're never in bed early enough!     _


_Germinal._


_._


----------



## Whodunit

germinal said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> 
> This is a rather convoluted.
> 
> 
> You could say Since_ you never go to bed early enough I'm surprised you haven't had a low grade before now._
> 
> better _I'm surprised you haven't had poor grades before now - you're never in bed early enough!     _
> 
> 
> _Germinal._
> 
> 
> _._



"convoluted"??? Sounds funny in that context. Well, I wanted to use a sentence with "since" before AND with "deserve", but I didn't dare, because Elroy's "for not ..." sounded great to me.   

Could you reformulate your sentence with "deserve" please?


----------



## germinal

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "convoluted"??? Sounds funny in that context. Well, I wanted to use a sentence with "since" before AND with "deserve", but I didn't dare, because Elroy's "for not ..." sounded great to me.
> 
> Could you reformulate your sentence with "deserve" please?


 

It's difficult to use deserve here because the two parts do not really seem to belong in the same sentence.

If you were saying_  You don't deserve to get a good grade because you don't go to bed early enough and therefore you fall asleep in class _it would work but as it stands it doesn't really make much sense.    

I suppose the person addressed may have been staying up late in order to study and Mum (or Dad), not realising this, may make the rather illogical comment:  _You don't deserve to get a good grade because you never go to bed early enough _ - which is, nevertheless,  perfectly good English.  


Germinal.


.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy, I can't see a difference in meaning between those two sentences in English. I'm not saying that one doesn't exist, but the feeling I get is the same. This may be a regional thing or a matter of personal style. With either deserve or deserved, in the context you have provided, I'm going to assume that you think the person got a bad grade because he was late each day—as a result of being late (missing important parts of class, not getting all the info). In other words, I did not even think of a difference in nuance until I read your train of thought in German.
> 
> We've had a lot of conversations about this sort of thing in the English forum. Sometimes the differences in nuance between two ways of saying something are so indefinable that an extra line of context will flip the meaning of both of them.
> 
> *-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
> *-Well, you deserve(d) it for being so late every day! You know Mr. X deducts points when people are late to class.*
> 
> *-Wow, I got a really bad grade in that class.*
> *-Well, you deserve(d) it for being so late every day! How in the world did you think you could do well on tests when you missed half of the instruction?*
> 
> In other words, for me I need to know why being late is causing a bad grade, present or past tense does not give me the information I need to make a judgement.
> 
> Gaer



What I was trying to say was that using the presence might indicate that the speaker personally feels the other person deserved the bad grade - simply because he was slacking off, as a punishment - and not necessarily as a direct result of being late - which would be the case if the teacher docked points for tardiness.


----------



## elroy

Lest I be further accused of suggesting a nonexistent nuance, allow me to clarify my position.

I explained that the difference in nuance (which I do believe exists) was very very subtle.  Nevertheless, I do think that the choice of tense CAN depend on context and the intentions of the speaker.  That is, if I mean to say that the bad grade was a direct result of tardiness - without necessarily expressing my personal opinion - I would MORE LIKELY use the past tense.  If I were to express my personal assessment, I would MORE LIKELY use the present tense.  Basically, what I was trying to say is that there is no black-and-white answer - that it just depends on the situation and what the speaker - if subconcioiusly - is attempting to convey.

I'm sorry if I made it sound as though I were declaring an inviolable rule.


----------

